# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Any handguns better than a Glock?

## Ron Paul for Liberty

Glocks are carried by many Law Enforcement agencies, they also can shoot underwater. My question is, are there any handguns better than the Glock on paper?

----------


## pcosmar

> Glocks are carried by many Law Enforcement agencies, they also can shoot underwater. My question is, are there any handguns better than the Glock on paper?


Are you serious?
Are you hunting fish, or just quoting a movie line?

----------


## SWATH

Glocks are like the Toyota Camry of pistols.

----------


## pcosmar

The 1911 model is probably the most copied and rugged design for semi-autos.
This is my wishful thinking pick. 



Too bad it doesn't exist.
Created with GIMP.

----------


## SeanEdwards

How much underwater shooting are you planning on doing? Is getting mugged while scuba diving a serious concern?

----------


## Allen72289

Shooting underwater stuns fish, an excellent but illegal way to get that big catch!

They're still alive, they'll float to the top of the water though. LOL

----------


## youngbuck

The 1911 is not the most rugged semi-auto pistol.  I've had many 1911s jam on me (not to say they aren't pretty reliable), but I've put about 5,000 round through my Glock and NEVER ONCE had a jam or anything close to a malfunction.  Now, that's the type of gun that I'd want if my life depended on it.

Regardless of how a Glock looks on paper, in practical terms you really can't get better.  Not to say there aren't many other excellent pistols out there, but to me a Glock is one of the best things you can spend your money on.

----------


## SeanEdwards

Glock safety training video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-Qdx6vky0

----------


## Apparition

glocks don't have safeties, i believe.
that could be a good or a bad thing.

----------


## ChickenHawk

I never liked Glocks when I first started shooting. I preferred more "real" guns that were made of metal. I mostly shot Sigs and 1911s but after thousands of rounds of training with Sigs I could pick up a Glock and shoot it better than anything else. I also noticed the incredible reliability that others had that were training with Glocks. I have switched to shooting/carrying Glocks and will probably stick with them until someone comes out with something better.

I am also convinced that Glocks are the most durable handguns available. There were some issues with early Glocks but those problems have been resolved.

----------


## ChickenHawk

> Glock safety training video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am-Qdx6vky0



Best video ever.

----------


## Calvin

Ruger New Vaquero in .357. Indestructable, proven, single-action setup. Accurate. Cheap to shoot when using .38 special. A guaranteed man stopper with .357.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> The 1911 model is probably the most copied and rugged design for semi-autos.
> This is my wishful thinking pick. 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it doesn't exist.
> Created with GIMP.


It kind of exists...  just not a hi-cap

----------


## pcosmar

Lots of folks love Glocks, and I do not doubt they are a good gun. My brother has 2, but still prefers his Kimber.
I never liked the trigger safety, and have heard of many more accidents than any other design.
I always liked simplicity. Single action six is my all time favorite. 1911 in semi, 100 years of effectiveness. 
Two things come to mind.
1. Use what is comfortable to you. Get good with it.
2. A pistol is only used to fight your way to your rifle.

----------


## Patrick

Kimber Pro CDP II is my pick,

----------


## fmontez

Glock is pretty much trash.. seen too many jam up... they are the "cool" gun though...if you want a good utility gun go S&W or Ruger (I have hard Colt makes a good product too.)

----------


## OddballAZ

Shooting underwater would probably be pretty dangerous. Assuming the bullet even went off, you'd have a bunch of water in the barrel. I sure as hell wouldn't want to try it. It would be not only pointless but stupid.

I've shot Glocks before but didn't really care for them. The older Glocks are supposed to be the ones prone to slam fires and other problems. But newer Glocks don't have the problems. I have a Sig P229 as my carry weapon. I've never had a problem with it. No jams or anything. It's reliable as hell. 

This video shows how damn well Sig's are built. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgjmt...eature=related

Lots of people use Glocks as their carry guns so I'm sure their good too. But if you have the money you sure as hell can't go wrong with a Sig.

----------


## youngbuck

> Glock is pretty much trash.. seen too many jam up... they are the "cool" gun though..


Absolute hogwash...

----------


## HappyJack

Glock Semi-Auto handguns are indestructable. Best handguns in the world bar none. I have put thousands of rounds thru both of mine and never had a malfunction. People who have problems with Glocks (there might be a couple) are usually shooting limp-wristed.

----------


## HappyJack

Austrian economics and Austrian handguns what a pair!

----------


## fmontez

> Absolute hogwash...


No, serious.. when I went through the academy you were not even allowed to carry a glock... they jammed all the time.  So unless they have done some major redesign... of course that was a long time ago.

----------


## hamdog

> Austrian economics and Austrian handguns what a pair!


don't forget no nuclear power plants and renewable fuels. das beste land der welt!

----------


## IChooseLiberty

I just bought a SA XD-45.  Born from Croatian military handguns



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipIby2jKYdw

----------


## HappyJack

> No, serious.. when I went through the academy you were not even allowed to carry a glock... they jammed all the time.  So unless they have done some major redesign... of course that was a long time ago.



If an accademy doesn't have a armoror for a particular firearm you can't use that firearm. I really doubt a group of Glocks Jammed all the time unless the shooters were shooting limp wristed.

----------


## ChickenHawk

> No, serious.. when I went through the academy you were not even allowed to carry a glock... they jammed all the time.  So unless they have done some major redesign... of course that was a long time ago.


Glocks are as reliable or more reliable than any handgun on the market. Ask any firearm instructor and they will tell you. Of the thousands of rounds I have fired with a Glock I can't remember ever having a malfunction of any kind.

----------


## Alura618

I'm partial to my Sig P232.

----------


## ChickenHawk

> The main disadvantage of the Glock is price. They are expensive compared to other options, either when new or used.


It's been a while since I priced handguns but I always remember Glocks being on the low end of the price spectrum for a high quality handgun. I know Sigs are more expensive and I'm pretty sure Beretta, Kimber and H&K were all more expensive as well.

----------


## HappyJack

I disagree that the price of a Glock is a disadvantage. Compared to other handguns priced in the 400 to 500 FED price range Glock is a standout.

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

These arguments are about as dumb as the Les Paul vs Stratocaster fights I see on guitar forums.

The best gun is the one that you can shoot comfortably and hit your target.  If the only one that fits that criteria is a .22 then so be it.  I dunno about you but I don't wanna get shot with a 22.  My carry gun is a PPK/S .380.  A lot of gun guys will say it's a pussy round but I dare them to let me shoot 'em with it.

Now, Glocks.  I don't like 'em.  The "safety" makes me uneasy.

----------


## performanceboater4ronpaul

Taurus 24/7 Pro. http://taurususa.com/video/taurus-corporate-video.cfm

----------


## Original_Intent

I like my Ruger 9mm. My wife inherited a .38 from her dad and it doesn't threaten my manhood in the least that her gun is bigger than mine.

----------


## Ron Paul for Liberty

For the record: I don't ever plan on shooting a Glock or any gun underwater. I just mentioned it because it seems like the few people I've met who talk about Glocks are always saying "they can shoot underwater too!". Thats that. BTW thanks everyone for all the informative responses. Does anyone know anything about Kahr pistols and if they are any good?

----------


## JeffSchulman

I don't personally own any firearms right now, as I live in a country where it's outlawed, but when I move back to the states I'll more than likely pick up a Five-SeveN.



Another weapon that I'd consider owning is a Bushmaster Carbon-15 pistol (5.56mm), while technically a handgun is basically an AR-15 without a butt stock and a short barrel.
It takes standard AR-15/M-16 magazines.

----------


## pickdog

love my Kimber Custom TLE 2. not a big fan of polymer frames.

----------


## coastie

> I just bought a SA XD-45.  Born from Croatian military handguns
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipIby2jKYdw





I have this gun, as well as the 9mm and .40 version. Hands down, in my opinion, the best "feeling" pistol I have ever owned. Not a hickup yet, and I have put well over 2000 rounds plus through each of them.

While I personally dont like Glocks and would'nt buy one, it's just a personal preference thing to me. They are damn reliable, and this "jamming" up thing, well-this is the first place I have EVER heard anything like that, and my dad owns a couple of Glocks and hasnt had any problems with his.

I carry the SIG P229 .40 at work (USCG Law Enforcement), and its a nice piece as well, and we have'nt had any problems with it in the USCG that I've heard of....

----------


## charger

> Taurus 24/7 Pro. http://taurususa.com/video/taurus-corporate-video.cfm



 I just bought a Taurus 9mm a month ago. I never considered Taurus a serious choice in the past but it's been 15 years since I bought a new pistol.

 I considered everything that was availible and the Taurus was the only one that meet my criteria.
 For me a CCW has to be small and light with good knock down power. 
 I bought a Taurus PT111 Pro. It is the size of a 38 S&w or a Wather PPK.
 But it is much lighter than the PPK with much more firepower. 12 rounds of 9mm.
 I've shot 50 rounds through the gun with flawless performance.
 Taurus has come a long way.
 The best way to pick a hand gun is to go to a shop where they have a large selection and see which meet your expectations.
 I didn't like the Glock because it does not have a manual safety.

----------


## ConstitutionGal

Give me a nice .357 revolver loaded with jacketed hollow-points any day.  Reliable. Don't jam. GREAT stopping power and, if I can drop what I'm aiming at in five shots, I don't deserve to live.  ;-)

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> I have this gun, as well as the 9mm and .40 version. Hands down, in my opinion, the best "feeling" pistol I have ever owned. Not a hickup yet, and I have put well over 2000 rounds plus through each of them.
> 
> While I personally dont like Glocks and would'nt buy one, it's just a personal preference thing to me. They are damn reliable, and this "jamming" up thing, well-this is the first place I have EVER heard anything like that, and my dad owns a couple of Glocks and hasnt had any problems with his.
> 
> I carry the SIG P229 .40 at work (USCG Law Enforcement), and its a nice piece as well, and we have'nt had any problems with it in the USCG that I've heard of....


Awesome!  Thanks for the validation  I've heard good things about it but have yet to actually get it and assess for myself (still in my 7 day waiting period)

----------


## charger

What states still have a waiting period?
 Here in Pa we have none.

----------


## qednick

Glocks are great handguns but you don't buy them for looks. Other good reliable pieces IMO are Sig Sauer and the Beretta 92's which have an open slide design (so less chance of jams). Note the 92 is also the current standard issue sidearm of the US armed forces - they don't get there unless they've been thoroughly tested for reliability.

----------


## StonewallJacksonJenkins

The Huckabust and his demented son both carry Glocks (Huck a 40, Lucifer a 9), I prefer the XD platform. 

In an Ideal world I wouldnot carry anything but in this world I carry a  Khar Pm9 Micro Compact (it's easy to have at all times)
- backed up by a sub compact Springfeild Custom Shop XD40 with all the work (except for the extended mag release), some low-pro Hiene night sights and add an XML light. The CCW trigger job IMO is the best with a crisp break and a mild, yet predictable creep. The competition job is a little scary for defense carry since it is very custom 1911ish, only in a DAO confiquration (no cock and lock option like a 45).

The XDs are priced very fair as well. IMO not only is the XD a better weapon then the Glock, it is also a better value (as valued in fiat currency of course).

Just my 2 cents, no offense to the Glock guys, but have you shot an XD latley? How about an HS2000?

----------


## hairball

Back in the day when I sold guns at King's in Glendale, the rangemaster for Burbank would do some business with us.  He liked his 1911s.  He trained on the Glocks, and the Glock is issue for Burbank.  One of the resons is the ease of use, and the outstading reliability of the gun.  He had one that shot 40,000 rounds without a single mishap.  He also took ten apart, mixed the parts, put them back together, and got them firing again.  No problems.

My one wish is that I could shoot the Glock better.  It just doesn't fit my hand right.  Funny, too, I can't shoot the Berretta right, but the Taurus copy, I shoot fine.  

The guns I have are a Browning hi_power and a Para-Ordnance P10-45.  My wife shoots best with wheel guns and has a fondness and compentence with Ruger GP100s.  

Hit the range, find what is comfy, because more than capacity or cost, is capability of shooting accurately with the firearm of choice.  Take the Sig, I shoot very accurately with the P228, but not so well with the slightly larger P226.  So I would buy a P228, if I did not already have my Hi-Power.

And no, do not let the gun go into water.  Water down the barrel equals well-machined hand grenade.

----------


## Kingfisher

For some strange reason I prefer American made guns.  I think its hard to beat Ruger for the money. ........As for shooting underwater I would think the gun may explode.

----------


## Kingfisher

> What states still have a waiting period?
>  Here in Pa we have none.


I think Indiana does if you dont have a carry permit.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> What states still have a waiting period?
>  Here in Pa we have none.


Maryland.  It's supposed to be 7 days while the state police run a background check but the clerk said it could take 7-10 days.  So, I'll get it sometime this week and then off to the range!!

----------


## ChickenHawk

> Just my 2 cents, no offense to the Glock guys, but have you shot an XD latley? How about an HS2000?


A co-worker of mine constantly raved about how much better his XD was than a Glock. Out of curiosity I went to the range and rented two XDs, one in 9mm and one in 40S&W. I really didn't like it. It didn't feel like a well built gun and the trigger was very sloppy. I really like the extremely short reset on Glock triggers and because of that I've come to dislike the triggers on most other handguns.

Although I have come to really like Glocks there are many other brands I would use instead if they worked better for me. Glocks work best for me, and most other people as well, so that is what I use. For some people Glocks just don't work well and they are better off with something else.

----------


## Cowlesy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc

and also a good video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eCxCeRw0fs

----------


## Maz2331

It's all a matter of personal preference really.

I have a 10mm Glock that is impossible to jam.  It will even feed an empty case from the middle of a magazine.  Every time. 

The lighter weight is nice for a carry piece, but the Glock trigger takes a lot of getting used to.  I can always shoot better with a traditional SA or SA/DA auto than a Glock.  But still, with the Glock my shooting is still "minute of bad guy" at 25 yards.  For a defense piece, that's acceptable.  For competition, I'd probably want something else.

So, it's a case of "good enough" versus "perfect", and matching the tool to the job.  

That's why there's a variety of pistols on the market.  They are different tools for different jobs to be used by different people.  There's no one "best" for all purposes, but quite a few that are "pretty good".

----------


## Primbs

I like SIGs but I am not sure which one I will buy.

http://www.remtek.com/arms/sig/model/228/228.htm

----------


## sherpah23

SIG 40cal

----------


## youngbuck

> The XDs are priced very fair as well. IMO not only is the XD a better weapon then the Glock, it is also a better value (as valued in fiat currency of course).
> 
> Just my 2 cents, no offense to the Glock guys, but have you shot an XD latley? How about an HS2000?


Yea, I rented an XD .40 at a nearby indoor range.  I had my Glock there with me two, it also being a .40.  The recoil between the two felt different, but not one being much more than the other.  I liked the sights on the Glock better (the indoor range wasn't very well lit), and seemed to be more accurate with it.  The one thing that really turned me off with the XD was that after running aboud a hundred rounds through each pistol, the XD had jammed 4 or 5 times.  It did look like it could've used a good brushing in the chamber/ramp/extractor/ejector areas but still, that just doesn't happen to a Glock in my experience. 

And like that other dude said, most Glock malfunctions are due to user error, not mechanical error (like limp wristing).

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

> And like that other dude said, most Glock malfunctions are due to user error, not mechanical error (like limp wristing).


I want a gun that won't malfunction despite user error.  What happens if during a life or death situation I accidentally limp-wrist it?  Maybe my wrist is injured.  A Glock will jam and I'm screwed.  My 1911 won't jam.  I might miss that first shot because of my injury but at least I'll be able to keep shooting.

----------


## AFM

What about HKs

----------


## ChickenHawk

> And like that other dude said, most Glock malfunctions are due to user error, not mechanical error (like limp wristing).



The funny thing is I've tried to make all my Glocks malfunction by shooting limp wrist and have never been able to make them do it.

----------


## ChickenHawk

> What about HKs



Nice gun, especially if you are left handed. The USP pistols are really fat so not so good for concealed carry.

----------


## OddballAZ

> I like SIGs but I am sure which one I will buy.
> 
> http://www.remtek.com/arms/sig/model/228/228.htm


I have the Sig P229R DAK in .40 S&W.  I use it as my carry gun. I don't think Sig makes the P228 anymore. But I'm sure there are used ones out there. Go to a range that rents them and see which one you like the best. Try the SA/DA, DAO, and DAK triggers. Also try a few different calibers.

The new P250 looks nice. I also like the Springfield XD's. I might get one of their subcompacts.

----------


## youngbuck

> I want a gun that won't malfunction despite user error.  What happens if during a life or death situation I accidentally limp-wrist it?  Maybe my wrist is injured.  A Glock will jam and I'm screwed.  My 1911 won't jam.  I might miss that first shot because of my injury but at least I'll be able to keep shooting.


If you want a gun that won't malfunction, then get a Glock or a revolver.  I have two little sisters that have shot my Glock many times and it never jammed on them.  I have tried to limp wrist my Glock and was unsuccessful in getting it to jam.  I have had many 1911s jam on me (some more than others), but have never had a Glock jam on me.

----------


## xj0hnx

> Glock is pretty much trash.. seen too many jam up... they are the "cool" gun though...if you want a good utility gun go S&W or Ruger (I have hard Colt makes a good product too.)


This statement makes me think you have never seen a firearm in real life.

As far as the OPs question...no. Though to be fiar, there's a lot of personal preference involved. My Glock, and my Savage are the only two firearms that haven't had a failure to fire in one way or another. When the SHTF, a Glock, and an AK are the two go tos.

----------


## Maverick

> Nice gun, especially if you are left handed.


Is left vs. right-handed a big issue? I'm left-handed, so am I more limited in my options? What type of gun is best-suited for someone like myself?

----------


## youngbuck

> This statement makes me think you have never seen a firearm in real life.


My thoughts exactly...

----------


## ChickenHawk

> Is left vs. right-handed a big issue? I'm left-handed, so am I more limited in my options? What type of gun is best-suited for someone like myself?


Most H&K handguns are either ambidextrous or can be ordered with the safety lever, decocker lever, slide release etc. on the correct side for leftys. Most guns are setup for rightys but that doesn't mean that a lefty can't use it it just doesn't work quite as nice. In a way it is better just to train to shoot a gun in standard righty configuration since the vast majority are setup that way. In fact if you have never shot a handgun before you might try to learn to shoot right handed. For many people that's just too difficult though.

----------


## JGalt

I've never really been a fan of Glocks, I'm an H&K man myself.  I hope to pick up one of these at some point in the future:

http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=91023199

----------


## ChickenHawk

I always wanted an HK P7 But I never bought one because they were so expensive especially for a gun that breaks all the time. Very cool gun though.

----------


## Matt

Kel-Tec PLR-16 FTW!



Perfect for concealed carry, just need to find the right in waistband holster.

----------


## xj0hnx

> Is left vs. right-handed a big issue? I'm left-handed, so am I more limited in my options? What type of gun is best-suited for someone like myself?


I'm left handed and carry a G26. I got an extended mag release to make it easier to drop teh mag with my middle finger.

----------


## Dr.3D

> SNIP~
> My one wish is that I could shoot the Glock better.  It just doesn't fit my hand right. 
> ~SNIP


Try a Glock 37.  It is a full 45 caliber and the grip is small enough to fit most hands.

I've never had my 37 jam and I've gone through a lot of rounds.  I can even shoot with a limp wrist and it does not have a problem.  I've fired 1911s that way and many times they failed to chamber the next round.

----------


## hairball

> Try a Glock 37.  It is a full 45 caliber and the grip is small enough to fit most hands.
> 
> I've never had my 37 jam and I've gone through a lot of rounds.  I can even shoot with a limp wrist and it does not have a problem.  I've fired 1911s that way and many times they failed to chamber the next round.


Tried it, almost liked it.  I am pretty competent with it, but I still shoot better with my Para-Ord and Hi-Power.

Ce la vie!  

Hey, for you leftys, how about an FN PS90?  Not quite a pistol, not quite a rifle, but a LOT of fun, even if it is expensive.

----------


## Malum Prohibitum

I also prefer the XD over the Glock or HK, and have never seen one jam, though I have seen plenty of 1911s jam up. 

The XD just FEELS right.  The grip feels solid, and the recoil is nice and crisp.  Admittedly, the trigger could use some work.  

The Glock has a strange grip angle that makes me uncomfortable, there is inadequate safety for carrying locked and loaded, the triggers are mushy, and the recoil feels like the suspension on an old cadillac brougham, you dont ever loose control, but you feel like the gun is sloshing around.

The USPs arent horrible, but for all the hype and price, I expected better.  Ive also heard horror stories about getting service on these weapons if you arent police or military.

----------


## hairball

> I always wanted an HK P7 But I never bought one because they were so expensive especially for a gun that breaks all the time. Very cool gun though.


I never heard of the P7 being particularly fragile.  I used to go the Sheriff's range a lot, and shoot with some of the deputies out there.  I was having a good time runnign courses with them, and really romping them on the range.  That was till  some of the other deputies who were in special units, pulled their P7s out and toasted me royally.   Was kind of humbling, but it did make me work harder on my tactics and accuracy, especially under stress.

I have to be at better than at least 90% of the officers out there, or I feel I am being lazy.

----------


## chudrockz

For what it's worth, the only gun I own (until a gun show this weekend where I'll likely purchase an SKS rifle!) is a Glock 30.   It's .45 caliber subcompact, technically, I think.

I LOVE IT. Have fired thousands and thousands of rounds and never a single issue.

Granted, I haven't fired too many other handguns in my lifetime. The only other one I can think of was S&W .357 magnum. Come to think of it, I liked that, too.

----------


## Maverick

> In a way it is better just to train to shoot a gun in standard righty configuration since the vast majority are setup that way. In fact if you have never shot a handgun before you might try to learn to shoot right handed. For many people that's just too difficult though.


I'm afraid that's a no-can-do for me though. While I don't currently own a handgun of my own, I've fired a few in the past, and I'm definitely a much better aim with my left hand. But, if what you're saying is correct, I can simply get a customized version with the safety, hammer, etc on the proper side and I should be all set, right? I can certainly do that, provided that they are comparatively priced. How much more would a left-handed set-up cost me over a righty configuration?

Of course, I should say though that right now I'm not that much in the market for a handgun anyhow. I've been looking more for a shotgun or somesuch for home-defense purposes. My uncle (who is an avid gun collector) tells me that a Remington 870 model is a good choice; well-balanced in durability, usability, and price. Anyone have any thoughts on this one?

----------


## ChickenHawk

> I'm afraid that's a no-can-do for me though. While I don't currently own a handgun of my own, I've fired a few in the past, and I'm definitely a much better aim with my left hand. But, if what you're saying is correct, I can simply get a customized version with the safety, hammer, etc on the proper side and I should be all set, right? I can certainly do that, provided that they are comparatively priced. How much more would a left-handed set-up cost me over a righty configuration?
> 
> Of course, I should say though that right now I'm not that much in the market for a handgun anyhow. I've been looking more for a shotgun or somesuch for home-defense purposes. My uncle (who is an avid gun collector) tells me that a Remington 870 model is a good choice; well-balanced in durability, usability, and price. Anyone have any thoughts on this one?


The H&K USP handguns have an ambidextrous magazine release and can be ordered with the safety/decocker and slide release on the right side for leftys. Last I remember there wasn't much if any difference in price.

----------


## dorinda

My husband is a Sig fan but I don't like the double action single action trigger pull they have.  Glocks are incredible reliable and easy to shoot.  I do have an issue with there being no safety, but if I am not carrying it in a holster (sometimes while exersizing I put it in a fanny pack) I carry with no round in the chamber. But if you are goin to do this you need to practice racking the slide when you draw.  
     And as an added bonus if you join the glock club and attend the glock shoot in your area the glock armorer is there. He will look over your glock for free and change springs and other worn parts for free.  He has even put new springs in my magazines.  The glock armorer is the only person to ever work on my gun, except when I had tritium sights put on. And I have never had a single problem with my gun.
     Sorry that sounds like a sales pitch, but when ever I shoot with someone new I always ask to try their gun. I have never shot one I like better.

----------


## Rattlehead

By far my most favorite pistol is the *SA XD .45ACP compact*. Comes with a 13rd mag and a 10rd mag (10rd only for Californians LOL)

----------


## Ginobili

> Kel-Tec PLR-16 FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for concealed carry, just need to find the right in waistband holster.


I like that >_>

----------


## xd9fan

Whats my name!!!!????


dude get an xd

----------


## JoeH

> Glocks are like the Toyota Camry of pistols.


Yeah until the 90's lol.  Then toyota started going on the cheap, a late 80's early 90's camry is a great car... the late 90's to present is no where near the quaility or reliability of thhe past era.

Anyway gLocks are good pistols...

The XD (known as the HS2000 outside of the United States) line of pistols puts gLocks to shame IMO.

Between my wife and I we own 3 Springfield XD's all in 9mm (we like 9mm, all their caliber offerings are equally as good), not one of them has ever had a jam and my wife can comfortably hold Service (standard 4" model) XD9, even with it's 16+1 round capacity.  Even after hundreds of rounds of dirty nasty wolf followed by hollowpoints, they have never jammed.

Between gLocks crappy trigger (even with upgrades), horrible grip angle and width I can't stand them.  Reliable?  Yes, but you either love or hate gLocks, make sure you compare it to the XD before you buy one.  Especially on shooting.  The XD has several inherent properties that make it more accurate as well.

gLock did their 1,000 round torture test on a new gun.  XD's did it on a used gun with 17,500+ rounds in it...  awesome read:
http://springfield-armory.primediaou.../SPstory11.php

The Service model XD9 is my daily carry gun.  I was so impressed by it I stopped carrying my H&K USP in favor of it.  Money is no option to me when it come to my life and my carry gun, I can afford to carry any sidearm I wish and I have a number of much more expensive pistols that sit in the safe be they HK's or SIG's.

----------


## the_bee

> Glocks are carried by many Law Enforcement agencies, they also can shoot underwater. My question is, are there any handguns better than the Glock on paper?



Listen Im an old timer and Ive been shooting for long long time, Ive probably put
200,000 rounds trough various fire arms and hand loaded thousands, Ive shot just about every kind of gun out there 
So let me just say in my opinion the best (all around semi auto pistol)
is the 1911-A1 45 ACP its easy to take care of, its easy to get parts for, its easy to get rounds for. It will get the job done period.

----------


## the_bee

bump

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

> Glocks are like the Toyota Camry of pistols.


hahahha

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

i shoot a .40 cal Springfield XD and love it. it's a cheaper gun when compared to a HK, SIG, Kimber, etc, but i absolutely love it. it's my first pistol and i got it about a week before i took my CPL class here in Michigan. i shot best in the class and was awarded free range time :-)

personally with the glocks i've shot, the glock 36 is the only one i'd consider buying. just a personal preference, but the weight change as your magazine empties is not something i like at all. 
i went with the XD 40 after shooting it and a glock 27 and couldn't get over how light the glock was with the last few rounds left in the mag compared to when i started with a full clip.

----------


## amy31416

> Give me a nice .357 revolver loaded with jacketed hollow-points any day.  Reliable. Don't jam. GREAT stopping power and, if I can drop what I'm aiming at in five shots, I don't deserve to live.  ;-)


I'm with you. I like revolvers. And I've gone to the range twice, I'm a pretty good shot

----------


## youngbuck

Yea, revolvers are as good as you can get for reliability and accuracy.  No need to worry about a safety or anything else if you need to grab it during an adrenaline rush.  That being said... as far as auto loading pistols go, I think a Glock is as close to a revolver (in simplicity and reliability) as you can get.

----------


## kyleAF

I own a Makarov.  The 9x18 ammo is getting too expensive now though, so I'm looking to upgrade to a standard NATO round.

My Mak has never misfired or jammed, and is simple as hell with only about 20 separate parts total.  It's kinda the Ak-47 of pistols, IMHO.  I have seen Glocks jam and misfire...but I agree they're really good pistols.

I honestly don't like a polymer / composite frame, though.  For aesthetic reasons, for materials reasons (I'm a materials engineer), and for weight distribution upon emptying the clip reasons.

What does everyone think of the CZ 75 line??  That's what I'm considering right now...

----------


## Doktor_Jeep

Oh no this is as bad as an AK versus AR thread. 

Glocks are great and I won my first competion with a Glock 26 (no I did not shoot the other competitors).

However it's hit or miss with the grip angle. On some people it agrees with their wrist, on others it works against them and they simply can't shoot them.

My only problem with Glocks (I won't mention how the lack of a actuating safety makes pocket carry suicidal) is they won't take cast bullets. Of course you can use cast bullets in a Glock but there is a chance of blowing the gun up due to the rifling in the barrel. It appears the .40 caliber models are most susceptable to this.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Go with comfortable.  Comfortable to you.  Don't matter if it's a Glock or a single action 1851 Colt navy, comfortable is where it's at.

Bunkloco

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

lol bump nothing personal against glock, their guns are strong i suppose, but i prefer buying american (springfield, colt etc)

----------


## the_british_are_coming

aside from the obvious rebuttals, if you haven't any experience with a firearm, maybe you shouldn't tell people it doesn't work!

you will find that the people who run things down the most have the least experience, and a little reading/research will bear that out...


one thing i have to address though, is the guy that said this:


"The main disadvantage of the Glock is price. They are expensive compared to other options, either when new or used"


$499.00 is expensive for a high quality gun?!?!??!?!!!!??!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!?!?! (not sure i emphasized my sarcastic disbelief enough... you are wrong...)


so many "people" (and by people i mean a$$hats) will tell you how their Kimber is great, but Glock is too expensive... and that the Kimber is more reliable. these people will also tell you that 8:00 AM is when the sun goes down and it gets all dark at whatnot....


dear sweet 8 lb. baby jesus.  please tell me i'm hallucinating. a lot. 

somehow, they have convinced themselves that a $1000 gun that jams 25-50% of the time is a better deal than a $500 gun that runs 100%.


i understand that logic just as surely as i'm voting for obama.


that means i don't, i'm not, and it is in no way true.

for the money, you can in no way beat it. facts are facts, physics are physics...

if you think otherwise, i'm sure communism is a valid lifestyle for you. just make sure you go far  far far far far far away to exercise your constitutional freedom to impose your views on others.

----------


## the_british_are_coming

> lol bump nothing personal against glock, their guns are strong i suppose, but i prefer buying american (springfield, colt etc)


ok. was gonna let it go, but then i read this post...


you prefer buying american, and would buy a Springfield??????!!!!!!!??????/



have you ever looked at a springfield?????!!!!!!!!????????


springfields are, for the most part, made in two places:

BRAZIL

and 

CROATIA



so, when did the Union expand to 52 states, brother???





damn, stupid really should hurt....

----------


## coastie

That is funny...here's the proof on my XD ...



The Made in the USA part doesnt really bother me when it comes to guns.

----------


## amy31416

My personal belief is that all guns purchased by Americans should be manufactured in the US for philosophical reasons.

----------


## Cap

The problem I have with the Glockk is the polygonal rifling. This limits the pistol to shooting jacketed only bullets. I reload and I like shooting a hardened cast bullet. With the price of ammo going sky high, it is important to get a gun that will eat ALL ammo. The Sigs are very finicky when it comes to reloads also. 

If you want the best semi auto for the money, get a Ruger. They eat anything, they can be run over by a tank and still shoot. Also very accurate. They are easy to field strip and Ruger offers support that blows the competition away. You can own two Rugers for the price of one of these other guns these guys are pushing.

It's also American made.

----------


## the_british_are_coming

Rugers also have huge grips, and are to big for many people to comfortably handle...

and if you want to shoot unjacketed lead, it's a simple matter of dropping in a $100 replacement barrel, and you can shoot lead all day. options.


check:

http://glockparts.com/store/item/1j4...ss_Barrel.html

----------


## madengr

> The problem I have with the Glockk is the polygonal rifling. This limits the pistol to shooting jacketed only bullets. I reload and I like shooting a hardened cast bullet. With the price of ammo going sky high, it is important to get a gun that will eat ALL ammo. The Sigs are very finicky when it comes to reloads also.


I have been reloading with Rainier 230 gr plated RN.  I have yet to try it in my G36 but it's the cheapest I have found as a compromise between a real jacket and unjacketed.

----------


## Matt

> The problem I have with the Glockk is the polygonal rifling. This limits the pistol to shooting jacketed only bullets. I reload and I like shooting a hardened cast bullet. With the price of ammo going sky high, it is important to get a gun that will eat ALL ammo. The Sigs are very finicky when it comes to reloads also.


You can get aftermarket barrels for Glocks.  I think they're around $100 which would still be cheaper than a Sig or HK.

----------


## thuja

no problem w/ruger 357

----------


## hamilton1049

From a retired Marine. when Glocks have served for over 95 yrs in front line combat service in every clime and place in the world I might think about it, until then I'll carry my M1911-A1.

----------


## maeqFREEDOMfree

> ok. was gonna let it go, but then i read this post...
> 
> 
> you prefer buying american, and would buy a Springfield??????!!!!!!!??????/
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever looked at a springfield?????!!!!!!!!????????
> 
> ...


careful... didn't say american made :-) check out my post on the hs 2000 :-) springfield's still an American company as far as i know and they have a great warranty.

----------


## the_british_are_coming

if i was careful i wouldn't be nearly as much fun!!!  


yeah, Springfield is an american company, but they aren't the same Springfield of the wonderful 1903A1 days. The company name Springfield was sold (wish i could remember to whom) and it is now just a trade name, not the original company that outfitted our military through 2 world wars. But i'll take your point. Since i'm nice...

----------


## the_british_are_coming

p.s. slightly delayed reaction...

"Grip Angle?????"   what does the grip angle have to do with anything???


do you line up the front and back grips with the target? nope...


you line up the front and back SIGHTS with the target.

the "grip angle" is a lame excuse... jeepdok...


just freaking lame.

can't even tear it up, it's so lame.

----------


## ronpaulblogsdotcom

The grip angle is a fine reason not to buy something if that is what the shooter thinks. 

Yes you should line up the front and rear sights. Shooting paper you do. In a tactical situation I really don't think you should if the other person is aiming at you. maybe glance at it, but not much more.

I personally don't like the grip angle of Colt 1911s. Never have. Too straight up and down for me. I like Glock, Steyr, Mauser, or Walther P99 type grip angles. They point automatically for me.

----------


## mad212

> Glocks are carried by many Law Enforcement agencies, they also can shoot underwater. My question is, are there any handguns better than the Glock on paper?


The best gun is the one that you shoot well, carry well, and functions flawless after 2k rounds.

Mine is the m&p 40c and the fullsize.

----------


## the_british_are_coming

> I preferred more "real" guns that were made of metal.


seriously? chickenhawk? dude? when was the last time you tried to take a glock through a metal detector??


glocks aren't made of metal? 


are you made of (insert derogatory comment here)??

(insult to your brain function goes here...)


GLOCKS ARE MADE OF METAL. ALL GUNS ARE MADE OF METAL. TRY FIRING A GUN NOT MADE OF METAL. YOU CAN TELL ME ABOUT IT WHEN I VISIT YOU IN THE E.R. TO SEE HOW YOU ARE DOING WITHOUT YOUR ARMS!!!!


stupid should hurt. really.


p.s. - i love Glocks, but they CANNOT shoot underwater. they have available maritime options, which allow them to be carried underwater, and then drain quickly to be shot right after swimming, but they aren't made to shoot underwater. STOP APPLYING TV/MOVIE BULL$#@! TO LIFE. NOT REAL. NOT REAL. not real...

----------


## the_british_are_coming

> Yes you should line up the front and rear sights. Shooting paper you do. In a tactical situation I really don't think you should if the other person is aiming at you. maybe glance at it, but not much more.


so, sights are good only for paper punching, but not for self defense???


really?

do you have any kind of training? (professional, i mean, not bubba telling you to close your eyes and jerk?)

who exactly laid that pearl of wisdom on you?


get a refund. you are WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!

"when another person is aiming at you" is EXACTLY WHEN YOU SHOULD USE YOUR SIGHTS!!!


you do a disservice to everyone who reads what you say, when you are that wrong. how would you feel if your horrible advice lead someone to make the wrong decision in a life or death situation? 

are you a lawyer?

----------


## sfws09

i use my laser.....

you are an ass, btw, imHo

----------

